# Tech Question: Oil filter Size



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Curious on the reasoning for the actual size of the oil filter spec'd for specific engines.

As everyone knows you go to the auto store, look up your engine in the catalog and it lists an variety of filters they have in stock that fits that engine.

My questions is what factors effect the size?
Are the screw sizes all the same or do they very too?

I'm just curious because my Evo filter is much much smaller than my ABA filter....
Both are 2liter engines, take ~ the same amount of oil.... largest difference is the OE oil spec, evo takes Mobil 1 Full Syn rec.... curious what other factors are.

TIA


----------



## Auto Union (Dec 25, 2010)

There's only a few different threads and the other parameter is the bypass relief settings, which is higher in German cars than others. For instance, the Ford FL-400S threads fit VW and specs a silicone adbv...otherwise a fine filter but the BPV setting is a good bit lower. I believe the lower bypass can actually increase flow in racing apps, and should otherwise do no harm, but specs are specs.

Some people do simple adapters to run different/cheaper filters. I don't recall the exact apps.

The bigger/smaller filter for the same app like in VWs is the result of revised oiling system, first found in the AAH/AFC Hybrid V6 engines. Again, an instance that they are interchangable. The bigger filter adds more oil capacity and more media means more loading capacity for extended drain intervals, but in practice there is little difference. Very little material is captured in the filter, it rarely becomes loaded in newer clean-burning EFI engines. Cut open some used filters and you will see how little reason there is change them. Someone posted some pics to that effect recently.

Honda specs 10k on the oil and 20k on the new tiny lemon-sized filters. They are indeed re-used. A variety of filters fit, including the baseball-sized older ones.


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

The larger filter has some benefit for long OCIs and in sludged up engines that are likely to add more sludge to the filter. Otherwise as noted, there is no advantage to a larger filter per se but using the proper filter with the correct by-pass pressure and design is important.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

TechMeister said:


> The larger filter has some benefit for long OCIs and in sludged up engines that are likely to add more sludge to the filter. Otherwise as noted, there is no advantage to a larger filter per se but using the proper filter with the correct by-pass pressure and design is important.


Thanks for the info guys... can you guess what the next question is????

How do you know what the by-pass pressure is for each filter?


----------



## Auto Union (Dec 25, 2010)

I don't know of any single resource for all makes, but working back from the filters themselves is possible on a site like Donaldson's.

This is a typical comparison of a few fitments....as you see the same filter can be used on a number of applications.


http://catalog.baldwinfilter.com/

Has anyone tried this filter?

http://catalog.baldwinfilter.com/PartImages/B161-S.jpg


PART NUMBER: B161-S

Descriptions : Microlite Full-Flow Lube Spin-on

Contains : Anti-Drainback Valve
20 PSI By-Pass Valve

Fits : Ford, Honda, Mazda, Porsche Automotive; Kubota Engines
Replaces : Ford D87Z-6731-A; Mazda 8173-23-802
Thread : M20 x 1.5
O.D. : 3 1/32 (77.0)
Length : 4 1/16 (103.2)
I.Gskt : G481

----------------------------------------------

When you cross reference the typical l14460 with Baldwin this is what you get:


PART NUMBER: B301

Descriptions : Microlite Lube Spin-on
Contains : 8 PSI By-Pass Valve
Fits : Subaru Automotive
Replaces : Subaru 15208-AA021
Thread : M20 x 1.5
O.D. : 3 (76.2)
Length : 2 27/32 (72.2)
I.Gskt : G481


----------------------------------

WIX gives you this if you cross ref 14460:

Part Number: 51334
UPC Number: 765809513341
Principal Application: Acura (88-05), Chevrolet Spectrum (85-88), Dodge (91-96), Geo (89-93), Ford (88-96), Honda (72-05), Hyundai (89-05), Isuzu (85-04), Kia (01-05), Mercury (87-91), Mitsubishi (89-98), Subaru (87-05), Kioti, Kobelco, Komatsu, Kubota, Onan, Toro, Yanmar Diesel
All Applications
Style: Spin-On Lube Filter
Service: Lube
Type: Full Flow
Media: Paper
Height: 3.194
Outer Diameter Top: 3.252
Outer Diameter Bottom: Closed
Thread Size: 20X1.5 MM
By-Pass Valve Setting-PSI: 8-11
Anti-Drain Back Valve: Yes



------------------------------

It seems like some aftermarketers arent using subarus 23psi bypass spec. But the first baldwin one is close and is longer.

Anyone tried the b 161s or have any other input?

------------------------------
Edit;

PART NUMBER: B1400

Descriptions: Microlite Lube Spin-on
Contains: Anti-Drainback Valve
14 PSI By-Pass Valve
Fits: Ford, Mazda, Subaru Automotive, Light-Duty Trucks
Replaces: Mazda B6Y1-14-302, FEYO-14-302
Thread: M20 x 1.5
O.D. : 2 21/32 (67.5)
Length: 2 5/8 (66.7)
I.Gskt: [1] Included
Related to: B1402, B1431 (Long Versions)

----------------------------------------

PART NUMBER: B1402

Descriptions: Microlite Lube Spin-on
Contains: Anti-Drainback Valve
14 PSI By-Pass Valve
Fits: Dodge, Eagle, Ford, Infiniti, Mitsubishi, Nissan, Plymouth Automotive
Replaces: Chrysler MD135737; Ford F32Z-6731-A; Mazda JEYO-14-302; Nissan 15208-31U00
Thread: M20 x 1.5
O.D. : 2 21/32 (67.5)
Length: 3 1/2 (88.9)
I.Gskt: [1] Included
Related to: B1400 (Short Version)
B1431 (Long Version)

------------------------------------------------

http://catalog.baldwinfilter.com/PartImages/B1431.jpg

PART NUMBER: B1431

Descriptions: Microlite Lube Spin-on
Contains: Anti-Drainback Valve
14 PSI By-Pass Valve
Fits: Mitsubishi Automotive
Replaces:Mitsubishi AW343979, MD352627
Thread: M20 x 1.5
O.D.: 2 21/32 (67.5)
Length: 4 (101.6)
I.Gskt: [1] Included
Related to: B1400, B1402 (Short Versions)


These filters could be a better option than the b-161s. I know the length of the b1431 will fit, and it probably doesnt have the concaved threaded end that the b161s has. 14psi bypass isnt that far off.


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

GTijoejoe said:


> Thanks for the info guys... can you guess what the next question is????
> 
> How do you know what the by-pass pressure is for each filter?


There is no logical reason to use anything but the appropriate OE style filter so it's a non-issue as far as I can see. Mann, Mahle, etc. are OE suppliers and their filters are excellent quality and inexpensive so it's a no brainer to me.


----------



## Auto Union (Dec 25, 2010)

So, what's wrong with a filter like STP S3569 or a Proline Audi filter from PepBoys? You don't think Champion Labs or Purolator know how to make a simple oil filter? I'm pretty sure they are two of the largest mfgs in the world and make a range of products, inc BOSCH.


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

Who said there was anything wrong with Champion or Purolator filters? Not me. I said there is no reason to not use an OE VW filter (supplier) so that you know you are getting the proper filter for the application. Why would you not use an OE filter when they are readily available and cost virtually the same as filters that may not be correct for the application? 

Without careful inspection and testing you have no way to know if brand XYZ filter is really a proper design for your engine. Just because it will fit doesn't mean it's the right filter for the application.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Thanks for all the info guys, I have more than enough now


----------

